# Capital tour final headcount and meeting point



## hobbes28 (Apr 5, 2006)

Good evening everyone.  With the meet up coming so close and Friday being right around the corner, I thought it would be a great time to let people know where we're going to be meeting and to get a final headcount of the people coming. 

We will be meeting at the Russel Senate house at Senator Judd Gregg's office.  The tour starts at 1:30pm so let's all try to get there fifteen minutes early if at all possible.  The building is directly across the street from the Capital (Constitution Ave) but more towards the "back" side of the building if you use it in reference to the Washington memorial etc.  It's pretty easy to find and if you're having trouble, most of you have my phone number or someone who does's's number or you can just ask one of the many Capitol Police you may find around.

Just a reminder, not that anyone would, but please remember to not have any weapons or explosives or drugs etc on your person when you come to the building.  We're all subject to search when we get there.

Finally, could everyone that's coming please reply with how many people are in your party.  I have fourteen in my head but it could be more.  Please let me know as soon as you can so I can let the fine folks there know. (they have to get a second guide if we get to have over fifteen people which isn't a problem, but they need some heads up )


----------



## Corry (Apr 5, 2006)

Me and Erik should be here.  We'll be picked up at the airport at around 11 by Jeff (our plane is supposed to land about 10 minutes before 11...I have no idea how long it takes to get out of the airport from there)  I'm guessing Robert will be with Jeff.  

Joe says he is going to TRY and make it, but his last class ends at 11:30, so it might be cutting it close.


----------



## Chase (Apr 5, 2006)

Me + 1


----------



## terri (Apr 5, 2006)

Brad and me!


----------



## ShutteredEye (Apr 5, 2006)

Me!


----------



## terri (Apr 5, 2006)

ShutteredEye said:
			
		

> Me!


See you tomorrow, Robert!


----------



## clarinetJWD (Apr 5, 2006)

What Corry said.  I haven't been in the capitol in many, many years, and would love to go again, but it'll be cutting it close.  If I'm not going to make it, I'll give someone a call (Corry, JomMikal, Kelox)


----------



## Corry (Apr 6, 2006)

clarinetJWD said:
			
		

> What Corry said.  I haven't been in the capitol in many, many years, and would love to go again, but it'll be cutting it close.  If I'm not going to make it, I'll give someone a call (Corry, JomMikal, Kelox)



JonMikal said he won't be there until MAYBE Saturday night.  No idea about Kelox.


----------

